# Anybody ever used a chain bottom cast net?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Found these online, was wondering if anyone had any experience with them and about how much they run. I am wanting a new, nice cast net for Christmas. Thanks for any advice or info.
http://www.morganchainbottomcastnets.com/index.html

Jonathan


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

A friend has one and he loves it. I have thrown it several times and its a little awkward. It is heavy as heck. I believe a guy in Foley made his seems like he may work full time at autozone or advanced auto parts. I will check with him and let you know.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man i had one and it was the best net ive ever used. it was pretty heavy but i liked that it sank real fast. it was easier to open than a regular net and opened better. some jerkoff stole it out of my truck while i was surf fishing. i paid about 240 bucks for it and that was 5 years ago. id be interested in getting one also.


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

I've bought home made chain nets 10 footers for around 155.00 near Apalachicola. It's the only net I've caught Flounder with and love it, My dog and I often go and he thinks he has to check the net every time I pull it in. Yes he has been known to steal fish out of my cooler. I cooked a Flounder while fishing on grill and he would get a bite then me and vice versa. I don't know which of us enjoys it more. I so want to learn Flounder gigging next.


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

Mashes Sand, Keaten Beach, and Eastpoint are my favorite spots and not in that order.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's talk about this tomorrow.
Chain is my favorite, but I also prefer bag over brail.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys, this post is a year old, but we can still talk about it tomorrow Pat!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Bring your rain gear just in case.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Bring your rain gear just in case.


Will do.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Let's talk about this tomorrow.
> Chain is my favorite, but I also prefer bag over brail.


 I just had Rick from my previous post on castnets repair my brail and he prefers bag....I told him we'd go throw em and if I liked the bag, I'll be selling my brail...He showed me some rope he can use in the bottom of his nets that has lead inlaid in the line then does the lead weights on the line too to make it how ever the new owner wants....:thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Chain is superior and nothing escapes. Wish I had the money for an 8-12ft :yes:


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Let's talk about this tomorrow.
> Chain is my favorite, but I also prefer bag over brail.


 Why tomorrow??




SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Guys, this post is a year old, but we can still talk about it tomorrow Pat!


I wasn't here a year ago. I just joined. Would u rather have a 100000 threads on the same subject??????


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Chain is superior and nothing escapes. Wish I had the money for an 8-12ft :yes:


ten footer is 155 here. That's until u get holes in it. Normally if I'm not catching I have a hole or 2 or 3, LOL.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Floridadeputy said:


> Why tomorrow??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pat and I know each other and he will see me tomorrow, that's why he said we will talk about it tomorrow.


----------



## Floridadeputy (Dec 12, 2013)

ok got u, Thanks.


----------

